# MSS120HMF2	12 foot feet at croix mojo fishing pole - $280



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

It is brand-new and I do not ship so meet somewhere in Maryland or Virginia. Cash


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

This should be in the marketplace for better chances of sale.


----------

